# Proud lake browns



## scooter_trasher

Probably should have waited till the end of the month and had that trophy mounted, but the pic is something cherish for generations:lol:
Given the area, limited opportunities,pressure, NICE FISH, not everyone can live on the PM


----------



## swaprat

BrikTan said:


> Swaprat that was my buddy I Was the guy with the red beard he was so proud of that fish thanks for helping him out.....see ya on the water
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


glad he got in to those cause it gets tougher the further you go in the season to catch them... best of luck to you see you out there....


----------



## Duck-Hunter

STOCKERFEST!!!!! 


....think I'm going to spend my opening weekend on the big MO instead of combat fishing in Milford..


Not saying I won't be there to kill some time during C&R

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chumpchange

COMBAT LOL GOOD ONE ..:lol:


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Fished spring mill on sat. Caught a ton of fish, landed 30 and then stopped counting. Most fish came on flies


----------



## pdp3

Come on last saturday

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bucksnbass

Went out last Wednesday and had some luck. The fish seemed aggressive and fought a lot better than expected. Streamers seemed to do the trick, with silver being the best bet. I don't know if I'll make it back before the end of the flies-only season, but I really enjoyed the experience and look forward to giving it another shot next year!


----------



## pdp3

Love pre fishing caught and released it see u in two weeks.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bucksnbass

bucksnbass said:


> Went out last Wednesday and had some luck. The fish seemed aggressive and fought a lot better than expected. Streamers seemed to do the trick, with silver being the best bet. I don't know if I'll make it back before the end of the flies-only season, but I really enjoyed the experience and look forward to giving it another shot next year!












Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## pdp3

Are u the owner of baitshop near union 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## silverspoons

pdp3 said:


> Love pre fishing caught and released it see u in two weeks.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Nice fish!


----------



## AWPREEFKEEPER

Was a good way to spend a few hours, high water, could see how it could be tight fishin with lower water and Weekend warriors.







Smallest of the bunch, only pic.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## AWPREEFKEEPER

My buddy had a kayak with peddles he covers so much ground SO fast it's hard to even compete, he was in town from Lansing to do a demo for summit sports at Island rec area if anyone is out that way and had time I'd check it out. Or there are demo days at the Lansing summit sports also all summer. It's awesome!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

